# Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält



## _daniel_ (28. März 2009)

Hi, 

Ich will hier einfach mal kurz sagen, was ich jedes Jahr an zig Seen bei uns sehe.Ich gehe hin und wieder an Baggerseen um Tiere vor allem Fische zu beobachten. An sehr vielen Ruderbooten am Ufer sind Eimer angebracht. Erst habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht und bin weitergelaufen. Doch dann hat es mich schon interressiert was da drin ist, weil sie ja im Wasser schwimmen.
Als ich reingeschaut habe war ich total fassungslos. In dem Eimer waren um die 25 Sonnenbarsche eingesperrt , es war ein zehn Liter Eimer. Angler hatten sie gefangen und qualvoll verhungern lassen. Sogar tote waren drin. Ich kann sie ja einerseits verstehen das sie die heimischen Fischarten... nicht aussterben lassen wollen ( Faunenverfälschung), aber sowas. Es standen sogar Metallboxen am Grund des Sees am Ufer überall Sonnenbarsche drin tote oder lebende alle durften verhungern. Die Barsche haben mir übelst leid getan deswegen habe ich sie freigelassen. In ein paar Wochen sind alle Behälter wieder voll. Natürlich ist es ******* das die jemand im See aussetzt und sie unsere Fauna zerstören. So lassen Angler sie also sterben . Hier im Forum gibt es bestimmt auch Angler, bitte lasst es einfach das ist nur Quälerei. Ich will auch das unsere einheimischen Fische überleben und sich vermehren, mir ist auch klar das sich das jetzt wiederspricht weil ich sie freigelassen habe. Aber wenn da jetzt hunderte Sonnenbarsche gefangen sind und noch tausende im See sind werden die anderen Fische trotzdem gefressen. Ich will einfach sagen das man hier schnell eine Lösung suchen muss falls es überhaupt eine gibt. Ich glaube vielen Anglern ist die heimische Fauna eh egal sie wollen einfach nur fette Karpfen angeln und kräftig Nachschub die Sonnenbarsche sind für sie Abfall aus Nordamerika. Es gibt sogar Angelwettbewerbe wo der wo die meisten Sonnenbarsche tötet was gewinnt. Überlegt euch einfach was man dagegen tun kann. So bekommt man hier keine Lösung hin. Elendiges Quälen muss so nicht sein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## zweistein25 (28. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Bist Du Vegetarier?


----------



## Starvalley (28. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Eigentlich wollte ich diesen Threat nach dem Lesen ignorieren und weiter stöbern. Jedoch komme ich in diesem Fall nicht umhin, meinen Senf dazu zu geben. Ich möchte bzw. muss mich Daniel anschließen!!!

Sicher ist es zur Erhaltung der Fauna notwendig, eigentlich ansässige Pflanzen und Tiere zu fördern und Fremde entweder zu beseitigen oder unauffällig gering zu halten. Die beste - aber teuerste - Lösung wäre, die Fische zu fangen und dort einzusetzen, wo sie hingehören - bzw. in künstlichen Teichen zu halten. So etwas ist jedoch kaum zu realisieren.

Wir alle hier sind (hoffentlich) Tierfreunde und schätzen jede Art des Lebens. Wenn man diesen Tieren jedoch das Leben nehmen muss, warum dann nicht auf eine kurze und schmerzlose Art - quasi herausfischen, Schlag auf die Rübe, Ende!

Eines muss und darf auf gar keinen Fall sein: Nämlich dass Tiere zu Tode gequält werden und elendig zugrunde gehen müssen.

So, dass musste mal hierzu gesagt werden.

Gruß, Thomas

Anmerkung: Ich bin kein Vegetarier und esse sogar gelegentlich Fisch!


----------



## _daniel_ (29. März 2009)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Hi, 

Ich schließe mich auch Daniel an. Das ist extreme Tierquälerei.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## _daniel_ (29. März 2009)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Ich bin kein Vegatarier, aber irgenwann hörts wirklich auf.


----------



## Casybay (29. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Hi Daniel,
leider kann man das auf viele eingeschleppte Tierarten übertragen.
Das verhalten einiger Angler ist oftmals nicht nach zuvollziehen, ebenso Thema:Komorane! Schon das Ausbringen von nicht heimischen Arten ,ob Tiere oder Pflanzen, ist übelst.
Trotz allem: einen sonnigen Sonntag.
Gruß
Carmen


----------



## Annett (29. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Moin,

bei den Usern "Daniel" und "Thorsten" (Beitrag #1,4+5) handelt es sich um ein und die selbe Person.
Er hat wohl beim Auto-Login vergessen, den Benutzer zu wechseln und seinen Fehler zu spät bemerkt. 

Da laut Boardregeln keine Doppelaccounts gestattet sind, erhält der User bzw. beide eine Verwarnung. Die beiden Accounts werde ich zusammen führen, was dazu führt, dass alle Beiträge unter dem gleich Account erscheinen. 

Wozu das Ganze gut sein sollte, weiß ich leider nicht.
Mich macht es nur sauer, dass solch ernste Themen dadurch einen ziemlich faden Beigeschmack erhalten. 
Was genau ist überhaupt an der Story dran?


----------



## chromis (29. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Hi Annett,

ich geh schon einige Jahrzente angeln. Solch einen Blödsinn habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Wer angelt schon Fische und lässt sie dann verhungern?

Thorsten und Daniel sind in meinen Augen zwei kleine "trollige" Kerlchen :crazy


----------



## zweistein25 (30. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*



chromis schrieb:


> Hi Annett,
> 
> ich geh schon einige Jahrzente angeln. Solch einen Blödsinn habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Wer angelt schon Fische und lässt sie dann verhungern?
> 
> Thorsten und Daniel sind in meinen Augen zwei kleine "trollige" Kerlchen :crazy



Das war bereits nach dem ersten tränenreichen Beitrag klar. Deshalb auch mein kurzer Kommentar darunter. Tierquälerei ist abartig, aber wo fängt sie an?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Hi,

als Angler muß ich mal was dazu schreiben.

Bei uns in Marburg z.B. sind alle Mitglieder der Fischerreivereine von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde angemahnt worden jeden nicht ursprünglich heimischen Fisch (Sonnenbarsche, Blaubandbärblinge, Regenbogenforellen - die müßen aber weiterhin auch ihr Schonmaß haben, Katzenwelse, Koi - wegen des KHV), der an die Angel geht zu töten und zu entsorgen/verwerten. Die Fische dürfen unter Androhung von Strafen keinesfalls wieder in die Gewässer entlassen werden. In bin sicher das es mittlerweile bei vielen Vereinen so gehandhabt werden muß !!! Manche Naturschutzrichtlinien sind halt schon pervers:crazy.

Im Eimer verhungern lassen ist aber genauso strafbar, die Fische müßen ordnungsgemäß betäubt und abgestochen werden.

MfG Frank


----------



## Christian und Frauke (30. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Guten Abend Daniel,
ich glaube nicht das vielen Anglern irgendwas egal ist
Es ist unglaubliche Sch...e was da passiert ist :crazy
Doch ich meine das der grösste Teil der Deutschen Angler während der Arbeitsdienste nicht nur Haufenweise Müll sammelt Gewässer vorm Verlanden schützt 
bedrohte Einheimische Fische vom entrichteten Jahresbeitrag besetzt ohne nur daran zu denken das sie irgendwann in der Pfanne mit Butter liegen.
Also ich sitze gerne an unseren Teichen an denen eine grosse Artenvielfalt zu bestaunen ist(was ich auch mit grossem Genuss tue)
Wenn dann ein Fisch gefangen wird ist das natürlich die Krönung eines schönen Tages in der Natur
Es sind nicht alle Angler oder Springreiter oder Hundebesitzer oder.....Tierqueler.


----------



## stu_fishing (31. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Bei uns in Marburg z.B. sind alle Mitglieder der Fischerreivereine von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde angemahnt worden jeden nicht ursprünglich heimischen Fisch (Sonnenbarsche, Blaubandbärblinge, Regenbogenforellen - die müßen aber weiterhin auch ihr Schonmaß haben, Katzenwelse, Koi - wegen des KHV), der an die Angel geht zu töten und zu entsorgen/verwerten. Die Fische dürfen unter Androhung von Strafen keinesfalls wieder in die Gewässer entlassen werden. In bin sicher das es mittlerweile bei vielen Vereinen so gehandhabt werden muß !!! Manche Naturschutzrichtlinien sind halt schon pervers:crazy.



Ich verstehe nicht was daran pervers sein soll? Wenn man sich ansieht welche Schäden die verschiedenen Neozoen an heimischen Gewässerbiozönosen anrichten ist eine Entnahmepflicht für die Fischerei in meinen Augen unbedingt anzustreben. Die Regenbogenforelle ist dabei auszunehmen aber andere Arten wie Sonnenbarsch, Signalkrebs, Kessler Grundel, Nackthalsgrundel, Sibirischer Stör und Katzenwelse haben inzwischen bei uns in Österreich einiges angerichtet. Nach meiner Meinung sollten diese Tiere entnommen werden, wenn sie gefangen werden. Und sollten sie nicht verwertet werden, sei es zu Speisezwecken oder von mir aus im Gartenteich als Zierfisch oder als Köderfisch sind sie schnell und schmerzlos zu töten.

Thomas


----------



## hermes03 (31. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Hallo,
@ Zweistein25 ich denke schon, dass es Tierquälerei ist Fische verhungern zu lassen.
Sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt ob die Story war ist oder nicht.
Denn sein Doppel-Account war jetzt nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig.

Jedoch bin ich auch der Meinung man sollte versuchen nicht heimische Tierarten, so weit sie unsere Flora und Fauna bedrohen,zu entfernen.
Ist ein umsiedeln oder ähnliches nicht möglich sollte eine Tötung schnell und gründlich erfolgen.
Bei allem Ärger über diese fremden Arten sollte man jedoch nie vergessen, dass sich die Tiere nicht selber in Teiche eigestezt haben oder zu uns gekommen sind.
Es war immer der Mensch der dies vollbracht hat.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Hi Thomas,

das mit "perversen Gesetze" meine ich aus Sicht von div. Möchtegernnaturschützern . Hab schon extreme Anfeindungen erlebt wenn ein Angler einen "kleinen süßen bunten" Fisch fängt und ihn "entsorgt" (abschlägt und in der Mülltüte/tonne verschwinden läßt). Da wird man sogleich als brutalster Tierquäler betitelt der arme kleine Fische die keiner Fliege was zuleide tun abschlachtet. Von gesetzlichen Vorschriften und den Schäden an der Natur die solche Eindringlinge anrichten wollen solche Leute gar nicht hören, das wären ja alles nur frei erfundene Geschichten der Angler um der Lust am quälen eine Legitimität zu geben

Oder meinst Du es würde keine Aufregung geben wenn die Fische getötet und vergraben und nicht im Eimer erstickt (verhungert wohl weniger) wären?

PS. das oben sollte eigentlich auch " ... klingen halt erst Mal pervers" heißen


----------



## DerKoi (31. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Also dazu muss ich sagen das ist mehr als abartig,reinste Quälerei.
Ich selber bin auch Angler und kann mich noch an meine Prüfung erinnern,das heisst soviel wie man sollte wissen wie man sich zu verhalten hat und wenn ich jemanden bei sowas erwische gibt´s Ärger.Das ist ein Grund warum auch viele Angler für Tierquäler halten was in diesem Fall leider zutrifft.

Naja in diesem Sinne.

gruß
Ben


----------



## stu_fishing (31. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

@ Frank..sorry da hab ich dich falsch verstanden.

..das sind dann auch die Tierschützer die fordern man solle doch Wale essen, um damit tausenden Hühnern oder Schweinen das Leben zu retten :crazy

lg Thomas


----------



## zweistein25 (31. März 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*



hermes03 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @ Zweistein25 ich denke schon, dass es Tierquälerei ist Fische verhungern zu lassen.
> Sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt ob die Story war ist oder nicht.
> Denn sein Doppel-Account war jetzt nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig.
> ...



Was die Tierquälerei angeht sind wir uns völlig einig. Ich kann die Geschichte nur nicht wirklich glauben. Der Doppelaccount im friedlichstem Forum, welches ich kenne, tut ein übriges dazu. 

Trotzdem möchte ich folgendes anmerken. Das erneute Aussetzen der Fische empfinde ich als ebensolche Tierquälerei, nur eben gegen die einheimischen Fische, die die neuen Feinde ja nicht kennen können. 

Ein zweiter Punkt ist aber auch die mir völlig fremde unteschiedliche Bewertung verschiedener Tiere. Ein Tier ist ein Tier. Punkt.


----------



## flohkrebs (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

hallo!


zweistein25 schrieb:


> Bist Du Vegetarier?


Ich bin kein Vegetarier...
Aber ich töte/betäube unsere Forellen nach dem Fangen sofort mit einem Stein auf den Kopf!
Und 
ich hab schon einige Anfragen abwehren müssen, wo jemand einen Fisch "so zum Spass" fangen wollte 
und dann wieder zurückwerfen...
Leider denken manche Menschen, Fische täten keinen Schmerz spüren, keine Angst empfinden.... 
liebe Grüße!


----------



## elkop (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

...tja, weil sie keine mimik und keine stimme haben, um vor schmerz schreien zu können:hai
lg elke


----------



## carp-stephan (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche werden aufs Übelste gequält*

Hallo

habt Ihr schonmal darüber nachgedacht wie weit es zum Tatbestand der Tierquälerei ist, wenn Kois bis zu 40 Std in enge, kleine Kartons eingesperrt mit Medikamenten vollgetopft werden und von Japan nach Deutschland geflogen werden. Hier Fische oft in viel zu kleinen Teichen, Pfützen gehalten werden. Wie viele Fische sind nach diesem Winter elendich in unseren Teichen eingegangen? Ich würde da den Ball sehr flach halten!!!!

Das ist bestimmt provokativ geschrieben, aber wer in Ruhe darüber nachdenkt wird sehen das viel Wahres darin steckt.
Ich bin selbst seit Kindeszeit Angler und behandele die Kreatur Fisch mit Respekt, wie jedes andere Lebewesen.

Doch ein Fisch bleibt für mich immer noch ein Fisch und nichts weiter.


gruß
Stephan


----------

